# Incoming-- A Spaceview!



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought this yesterday, don't know much about it condition wise but it isn't great, apparently the hands rotate when you rotate the watch, not sure what that could be down to, second hand looks to be not there and the crystal isn't great, was a good cheapie though. The watch is numbered K35585

Here is the one pic of it I got, not great detail


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks to me, Thomas, the hands aren't original. Perhaps they swivel because of that. I'm sure the experts will drop in shortly. Good luck with the restoration.

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

think you're right bout the hnds, a new sets about Â£15 nos so might do that if i can get it to run!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

lol no experts, never mind will have a see when it arrives


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck & please keep us posted 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

guy still hasn't dispatched it yet. Am really bad at waiting!!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG seller still hasn't dispatched!!! think i may have lost this one :no2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thomasr said:


> OMG seller still hasn't dispatched!!! think i may have lost this one :no2:


That's bad...what's his excuse? Where is it coming from? :huh?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > OMG seller still hasn't dispatched!!! think i may have lost this one :no2:
> ...


No communication at all, have messaged twice and ziltch, im gonna find him :hunter:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally received today, will add pics later 

What battery does the 214 movement need Ranfft says 394, is this right?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's a 387S...which is actually a 394 + plastic collar (you will need the collar!)


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

here are some other pics, have ordered batteries but still not here yet NOS hands coming too, am not expecting this one to be a go-er though, have done a bit of tidying up to it, hand turn as the hour wheel and cannon pinion are not in lace, won't address until i get the new hands though, think this one started life as a normal accutron tho


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wasn't sure in your first posting of this watch, because the photo was poor....so didn't say anything.

But these photos confirm my initial suspicion: the battery housing is badly smashed and you'll need to replace the coil set...which includes all the green hard plastic parts and the electronics.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hello, how can you tell the coil is bust, also the battery thing screws in further atm as its not got a battery in there, screws down less far when the cell is in, what else would be green on it?

Regards


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I cannot tell the coils are bust but I can tell the green battery housing is... In your first new photo, at the 7 oclock position, the battery housing has broken away from its mounting point. It is a common problem when people use too large a battery and tighten down the battery hatch.

The problem is that the battery housing (green part) is part of the overall "coil set".


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

dare i ask how much these coils cost? and is there a chance it'll run with that bit bust ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A couple on US ebay for US $140...but US-only shipping. If you do go for an eBay set, make sure it is *TESTED* and do not be tempted to buy NOS --- the latter are often the removed bust coils that the watch repairer put back in the original packaging.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't pretend I know much about Accutrons, but would it not be cheaper to buy a working tuning fork watch in an unpopular case style and swap the movements?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

so its now running but the hands only the second hand moves, is this a cannon pinion issue like on a mechanical watch?


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Take a peek at this service manual.

http://www.mybulova.com/sites/default/files/file/Accutron214ServiceManual.pdf

Pretty common fault not too expensive to fix.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

can sort cannon pinions myself so should be free to fix, the coils repairs gonna be the dear bit, does run though even though damaged


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent pm with eBay item. Cheers mark


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's very unique indeed!!! Not my cup of tea but I can still appreciate a cool watch.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

is all fixed now, super glue and an oiler tip fixed the coil and the hands weren't moving cos i hadn't screwed the back on properly, got the spaceview hands on now so is all sorted now, am gonna wear loads now


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Well lets see the phots with the new hands

I wear mine about 2 weekends a month. Very cool watch.


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Not usually a fan of the battery powered watches but this is mega cool!! So retro and funky! I want one!


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

lenny2007 said:


> Not usually a fan of the battery powered watches but this is mega cool!! So retro and funky! I want one!


Take your pick. He has a few for sale.

http://bit.ly/1cJ5oj4


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

le new hands, is on a condor leather strap with hirsch buckle, runs fine now, has kept time over 2 weeks very well


----------

